# bhyve - cannot see boot screen



## exist (Apr 21, 2017)

Hello,

I'm trying to boot a FreeBSD-11-STABLE guest on a FreeBSD-12-r317212 host using this command:

`sh /usr/share/examples/bhyve/vmrun.sh -c 4 -m 4096M -t tap0 -d ./dev.img dev`

and it doesn't boot beyond this screen:

```
Launching virtual machine "dev" ...
Consoles: userboot

FreeBSD/amd64 User boot, Revision 1.1
(Thu Apr 20 23:16:42 BST 2017 [EMAIL]root@host.zyxst.net[/EMAIL])
Loading /boot/defaults/loader.conf
/
[freebsd logo]

boot/kernel/kernel text=0x1163858 data=0xf1778+0x469660 syms=[0x8+0x11f9d0+0x8+0x13be29]
/boot/entropy size=0x1000
Booting...
Unhandled ps2 mouse command 0xe1
```
Please can anyone tell me what's wrong/how to debug further?

thanks


----------



## SirDice (Apr 21, 2017)

exist said:


> a FreeBSD-12-r317212 host


Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions


----------



## exist (Apr 21, 2017)

I should have mentioned, I also have the no-boot-message-screen problem on a 10.3-stable host, (specifically r316973), with this particular Freebsd-11-stable VM, but this is not an issue in that context because the VM sees the network and I can access it.

The point is, I can't see the boot messages from the VM in for example screen, on either 10.3-stable or 12-current.


----------



## IPTRACE (Apr 21, 2017)

Try tu run bhyve guest from the command line into the background and then connect via console.
Let us know about the progress.
`#: bhyvectl --vm=my.own.vm --destroy
               #: bhyveload -m 1G -c /dev/nmdm1A -d /vms/my.own.vm.img my.own.vm
               #: bhyve -c 2 -m 1G -A -H -P -s 0:0,hostbridge -s 1:0,virtio-net,tap1 -s 2:0,virtio-blk,/vms/my.own.vm.img -s 31,lpc -l com1,/dev/nmdm1A my.own.vm &`
`cu -l /dev/nmdm1B -s 9600`


----------



## exist (Apr 21, 2017)

thanks, i'll do that and let you know


----------



## SirDice (Apr 24, 2017)

I can recommend using sysutils/vm-bhyve for management of bhyve VMs. It automatically creates a nmdm(8) console. 


```
root@molly:~ # vm list
NAME            DATASTORE       LOADER      CPU    MEMORY    VNC                  AUTOSTART    STATE
pptimg01        default         uefi        1      512M      -                    No           Stopped
ppttst01        default         uefi        1      512M      -                    No           Stopped
wintermute      default         bhyveload   4      2048M     -                    Yes [1]      Running (66045)
root@molly:~ # vm console wintermute 
Connected


FreeBSD/amd64 (wintermute.dicelan.home) (ttyu0)

login: ~
[EOT]
```


----------

